# msn mac webcam?



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

What msn for mac lets me use the webcam with a windows user?


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

aMSN. 

Alvaro's Messenger

Kinda buggy, but it works...


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Mercury also works I believe.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Use Skype.  Outages aside, Skype for video chat between a Mac/Windows PC is a million times less enragifying than any MSN client.


----------



## hamfisted (Feb 17, 2000)

aMSN lets you do video, but not audio. Which is okay for letting cousins see eachothers' new teeth, but not so good for actually communicating.


----------



## psychodad (Apr 30, 2004)

> aMSN lets you do video, but not audio. Which is okay for letting cousins see eachothers' new teeth, but not so good for actually communicating.


:lmao:


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Use Skype.  Outages aside, Skype for video chat between a Mac/Windows PC is a million times less enragifying than any MSN client.


I love skype...but only when Windows Live Update doesn't crash skypes servers. xD


I believe it was on the 16th, that Windows Live Update launched and forced windows users to restart after updating, thus making tons and tons of people log back onto skype. that flood crashed servers, but are now back up. still funny as hell


----------

